# My first wine kit - Thanks joeswine !!



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 13, 2015)

Well I have never made a real wine kit before - until now. It has always been juice buckets or fresh grapes or fruit. Well I must say that I tasted joeswine amarone and it was definitely one of the best wines that I have drank !! 
He took the time to explain alot about a kit that I was not aware of and I told him that I would make a kit soon - so here are the pics - ( or it never happened right )

I will give a quick step by step tutorial as it was soo much easier than my traditional way of making wine -

First this is the kit I bought -



then I added bentonite and stirred it all in -



Then added the juice packet after making sure that there is no residue -



I then marked my spoon to a 6 gallon height, and added water - 



I then added the oak packets - 



Then the F-PAC as I made sure to rinse it out with the juice, I also added raisins for extra body - 



This is my hydrometer reading - 



I would like to thank everyone as this was ever so much easier than previous wine making - looking forward to the end product !!


----------



## jumby (Jul 14, 2015)

That's a very good kit! I made it twice and it's on my list to make again.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 14, 2015)

I wondered about this kit quite a bit... If Joe prefers it, that says a lot. I've been debating between it and a few others for my late fall entry. Question: A 1.090 OG, fermented to dry will yield about 13% ABV. Are you waiting a day or so before pitching your yeast to see what that FPac does to your OG?


----------



## JohnT (Jul 14, 2015)

Good luck with it VPM!!! Post more pics as things progress!


----------



## jumby (Jul 14, 2015)

jgmann67 said:


> I wondered about this kit quite a bit... If Joe prefers it, that says a lot. I've been debating between it and a few others for my late fall entry. Question: A 1.090 OG, fermented to dry will yield about 13% ABV. Are you waiting a day or so before pitching your yeast to see what that FPac does to your OG?



This kit comes with a sugar pack. It's added during fermentation once your OG drops to 1.020 to drive up the final ABV. Then you ferment it dry.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 14, 2015)

*Amarone the king of italian reds*

great job so far and not that far left to go,nice pics by the way..keep the tread fresh.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 14, 2015)

Well it has been only 2 1/2 days since I first pitched the yeast - 

Here is the temp of the must which has stayed the same from the beginning - 



DO NOT FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS BY DAYS - I noticed that it mentions 5-7 days the Hydrometer should be at 1.020 - Well It only took 2 1/2 days before I reached that reading !!



I heated up some water and stirred in the dextrose



Then I let it clear and boil for 2 minutes and let it cool down prior to adding it to the must and start the Chaptalisation process



This is the hydrometer reading after adding the sugar -



The one thing I learned doing a kit so far is to use the HYDROMETER really close and not count the days by the instructional manual.


----------



## wineinmd (Jul 15, 2015)

It's very surprising to hear that the temperature hasn't changed considering how active your yeast must have been to get down to that point already.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 15, 2015)

I am fermenting in the basement and the temperature is around 68 degrees. That's probably why ?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 16, 2015)

Well the hydrometer reached 1.00 at day 4 -1/2



I am at (secondary fermentation ) according to the instructions. I really do not know why that they call this Secondary fermentation as there is no more sugar added ?
I decided to use a strainer to remove all the skins and excess pulp to help clarify.



Now it is time to set up doing a transfer - 



Using the Allinonewinepump - I was able to partially degass as I transfer at the same time - I added some sparkolloid to help the initial clearing.



I also added some tannins to help the body - Now it is time to let it set for at least 10 - 14 days.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 17, 2015)

Secondary fermentation is a bit misleading, ill admit. 

It is really the same fermentation and means only the wine has been transferred to a secondary fermenter. 

Having made beer in the past, and also champagne, I came to understand that secondary fermentation refers to the adding of yeast and priming sugar to induce carbonation. 

I admit that this confused the heck out of me.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 17, 2015)

*Amarone the king of italian reds*

*usually *when we (kit makers) state that we are going into _secondary_ it refers to the step 2 after primary when most all of our work is already done and time for stabilization or enhancements to start if not done in the primary, degassing and settling out- at the same time that's when we tweak for background flavors and balancing out the tannins if applicable. Not that different from fresh grape macerations, punching down the cap ,adding the chems,settling out and pumping over.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 3, 2015)

Well I finally got around doing my 2nd transfer !! 

I was shocked on how much CO2 I was able to remove during my transfer using my Allinonewinepump - I added the sorbate and sulfite packages 

I really wanted to use this wine for my video on headspace removal and CO2 removal - but there was no CO2 to be removed. 




This is the sediment that was left behind after I transfered it -


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2015)

I recently did a few kits that came with skins. I had the same issue, hydrometer said time to transfer sooner than the number of days listed in the instructions, so I did the transfer. In retrospect, I think I should have decided to go with the number of days listed as I think the amount of time the skins are in contact with the must may be more important than the hydrometer reading at that point.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> I recently did a few kits that came with skins. I had the same issue, hydrometer said time to transfer sooner than the number of days listed in the instructions, so I did the transfer. In retrospect, I think I should have decided to go with the number of days listed as I think the amount of time the skins are in contact with the must may be more important than the hydrometer reading at that point.



Why would you say that ?

When I do wine juice with skins it also can go that fast - and If I choose I can cold masculate it to slow down the fermentation process and extract more of the tannins and color from the skins. 

They give you little skin to liquid contact in my eyes to make that big of a difference - that is why JOe mentions about adding additional raisins and tannins.

If I went with days - my Amarone would be sitting on the dead yeast bed extracting all the bad flavor from it -

This is only my personal opinion - as this is my first Kit that I am making at this time. BUt I do have 12 years + of winemaking skills under my belt.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 4, 2015)

*time and chemistry*

the kit *winemaker* has a reason for every item you receive and has a time and purpose for the item. The wine manufacture doesn't know who, what skills, or what sanitations are observed, nor the environment that the wine is being done in.
*hydrometers readings* are a the * onlyway* of following the wines progress from_ juice_ to *wine*, the amount of time isn't, other factors are involved which can impede or speed up that timing.

Steve, the flow looks good so far now you need time in the carboy..


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2015)

I go with the number of days as I assume it is important to have as much contact with the skins as possible. If you keep the temps per the directions 7 days in a primary isn't going to hurt, but I think that each day you rack sooner is approx 15% less skins contact. I also don't worry about the extra lees exposure, especially in a kit. In short , I think the extra skins contact is worth it.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 18, 2015)

*Adding to the mix*

IF YOU THINK ABOUT WHAT _STEVE_ IS DOING HE IS ACTUALLY NOT ADDING ACTUAL_ GRAPES SKINS_ TO THE MIX,BUT RE- HYDRATING (Seeded/SKINs) FROM WHAT EVER THEY PROVIDED AND EXTRACTING WHAT IS AVAILABLE FROM IT. TIME IS NOT REALLY THAT IMPORTANT TO THE MIX JUST THE CHEMICAL REACTION AND THE TIME THAT IT TAKE TO TRANSPIRE ( hydrometer readings ) ,THIS IS WHERE WE ACT LIKE REAL *WINE MAKERS* AND APPLY _CHEMISTRY_,*TIME IS WHAT THE WINE REACTS TO* after it is still and been age in the carboy, cask or bottle. 

Steve the process is spot on at this point ,remember all good things come in time bad things come in bunches. STAY THE COURSE........your taste will improve wit time, how long from start to this point in the process?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 23, 2015)

Well just an update - it is now day 40 

I did a transfer and I was able to go into a smaller carboy and vessels so I can bulk age from this point forward. 

It tastes ALOT better just in the short time it sat. The body is incredible ! Looking to trying it at the first of the year and then putting more than 1/2 away for a period of 18 months of bulk aging in the carboy.


----------



## jrm1443 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks for the thread Steve. I started the same kit last Sunday with an SG of 1.090 initially and by Thursday it was just below 1.020. I think by keeping it in a room that maintained 72-74 all four days helped it move quicker. I added the sugar to boiling water but it never got as clear as your pictures before I added it to the must. I hope that doesn't matter. The SG immediately went up approximately .15 after stirring in the sugar. I also noticed you did not put the grapes in a muslin bag that came in my kit. I assume that is just preference or experience? I do have to stir the wine daily and push the bag under the must. So far so good. Another week (or less depending on the SG) and then I will transfer to a carboy using the AIO pump.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 6, 2015)

How has this progress?


----------



## jrm1443 (Nov 7, 2015)

*Moving quick!*

When I started the kit last Sunday, the SG was 1.090. By Thursday it was at 1.006. After the chaptalisation, it went to 1.020. Today, Saturday, it was at 1.002. I have been stirring daily and keeping it in a room that is between 72 and 76 most of the time. I know the directions say 5 to 7 days from the chaptalisation and it has only been two. Is it too soon to rack to a carboy? There is still a lot of activity in the airlock and a lot of fizzing when I stir the must.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 7, 2015)

jrm1443 said:


> When I started the kit last Sunday, the SG was 1.090. By Thursday it was at 1.006. After the chaptalisation, it went to 1.020. Today, Saturday, it was at 1.002. I have been stirring daily and keeping it in a room that is between 72 and 76 most of the time. I know the directions say 5 to 7 days from the chaptalisation and it has only been two. Is it too soon to rack to a carboy? There is still a lot of activity in the airlock and a lot of fizzing when I stir the must.



Yes mine went very quick also - 
I would transfer into a carboy to limit oxygen at this time - 

I did a transfer of mine on 10-11-15 and very little sediment left behind - tasting very good at this stage.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 7, 2015)

*In the mix*

just let it rest walk away for a week or two if your in the secondary,walk away and let nature work for you and your wines make up.


----------



## jrm1443 (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok, I moved it to a carboy today. The SG was .999. So I will just let it sit for a couple weeks. The airlock is still bubbling but it has slowed down greatly. Thanks


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 13, 2015)

I love this thread! I've been thinking about getting one of these kits and making some of the changes to end up with something spectacular. Please keep us updated on this. And on any others that you decide to play around with...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 22, 2015)

I decided to cold stabilize this as all my carboys were going outside for approx 4 weeks. 

Well a good friend came over and tolds me that he took 2nd place with his Amarone juice bucket from 2013 - I was a bit timid. 

Well he wholeheartedly agreed that the Amarone that i made definitely out did his in respect to aroma and body and over all taste.

I must say I was on cloud 9 - but it was obvious also - compared side by side


Thanks Joe !!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 22, 2015)

Congrats VPM!!!!!


----------



## Mike_Kever_Kombi (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice write up

I just got in to winemaking, but have been an avid Brewer since the late 90s. I make mostly Belgians and sours for myself, and big stouts for my wife, so I am very familiar with patience, and sanitation, and already had most of the equipment needed. What I didn't I bought. 

So far I have been making wine from juice and kits, however I have not had any of them, as they are all aging. Should be ready for drinking this time next year. 

I have been trying to read and absorb as much info as possible. So far all of the kits I have made have incorporated joeswine tweaks. 

An Amarone is next on my radar, and I had a few questions I needed clarification on, as to your process on this kit. 

Was the oak supplied with the kit or did you add that? Should French oak cubes be added at secondary. 

Did you add extra fermentation tannins, and if so which ones?

Did you, or would this kit benefit from the addition on Scott's enzymes in primary?

It says you used a flavor pack, is that supplied with kit, or did you make your own?, the few homemade fpac instructions I have come across say to add fpacs at secondary, looks like you used yours in primary, is that the case?

I see you used raisins, along with the grape skins. I know that traditional amarone if made with dried berries that sit over winter, though not necessarily raisins. From what I have read, the raisins add an oxidized taste to the wine, how do you overcome this, or has anyone cellared long enough to notice this taste?

I'm sure I will have more questions soon, but that is it for now. 

PS, I will be ordering the AI1 next week to help with transfer and degassing. I learned long ago in my homebrew "career" that pumps are we're it's at, and worth every penny. And it looks like you take pride in both your product and customer relations.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 22, 2015)

Steve, 

I would have never guessed that you'd not already done a kit. I've got the same kit sitting on a shelf waiting for the holidays to pass and for my my peach wine to free up some hardware. I have made the RJS Amarone and it came out really good. I'm betting that the WS Amarone will be at least as good if not better.

So far my kits, in instruction days fermenting, have been pretty close/in sync with my SG readings. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 22, 2015)

@vacuumpumpman What is the reasoning behind adding the additonal sugars(dextrose) at 1.020 instead of just adding it up front when you were at 1.090? It appears it raised your gravity approx. .010, so either way you are ending up the same in the end.
What am I missing?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 22, 2015)

@wineforfun
I followed the directions according to this kit - including the Chaptalisation process. 
The only thing I did different was cold stabilizing and adding some extra oak when I was cold stabilizing.I also added some raisins and extra tannins - that's it.


@bkisel
Kind crazy - huh ?
That's why after tasting this kit from Joe - He convinced me to make a kit for the first time.I have been making wine for 14 years and I did not believe that wine could taste soo good from a kit 

@Mike_Kever_Kombi
Yes the oak powder came with the kit - but I did add extra oak at cold stablizing.
would this kit benefit from the addition on Scott's enzymes in primary? =
I don't think I would change a thing at this point.
The only thing I did different was cold stabilizing and adding some extra oak when I was cold stabilizing.I also added some raisins and extra tannins - that's it.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 22, 2015)

*Amarone the king of italian reds*

THE rule of thumb is to _capitalize_ in the primary ,however if you *think out side the box* the mfg. knows there are residual yeast at a specific point in time in the process (if All's well) , using the dextrose in the secondary is the same principle as making port and boosting the abv. That's the theory behind the move. in most cases boosting the abv. is done in the primary *but not always*. The traditional way of making AMARONE is by using dried grapes which are left on straw mats to dry in the sun , guess what they make? nice job _vacuumpumpman. And_ *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL..*


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 23, 2015)

@joeswine or anyone else -

I started this on kit 7-13-2015
It tastes great right now !! When would you bottle it ? Normally when I do grapes it is at least a year if not 18 months or more.

I am really impressed with my first kit so far !


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 24, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> @joeswine or anyone else -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, in January, you'll have 6 months in the carboy? You've already aged it longer than any of the kits I've done.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 24, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> @joeswine or anyone else -
> 
> I started this on kit 7-13-2015
> It tastes great right now !!



Therein lies the problem. If it tastes great now and you bottle it, will it remain bottled? It is easy to open up a bottle here and there before it ages and gets the best the kit can become (I know, I'm currently living that one out). Then when it gets really really good, you realize that you have 10 bottles left.

If I can keep it in the carboy I may take a few samples, but the bulk of the batch will remain safe from early consumption disease as long as I keep it topped up and properly sulfited.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 24, 2015)

ceeaton said:


> Therein lies the problem. If it tastes great now and you bottle it, will it remain bottled? It is easy to open up a bottle here and there before it ages and gets the best the kit can become (I know, I'm currently living that one out). Then when it gets really really good, you realize that you have 10 bottles left.
> 
> If I can keep it in the carboy I may take a few samples, but the bulk of the batch will remain safe from early consumption disease as long as I keep it topped up and properly sulfited.



Craig - how long do you let your kit wines bulk age prior to bottling ?


----------



## joeswine (Dec 24, 2015)

*My first kit*

AT LEAST 8 MOS. IN THE BOTTLE TASTING EVERY TWO MONTHS THEN YOUR ON YOUR OWNPATIENTS, THESE KITS DO GET BETTER BUT REMEMBER THERE DESIGNED FOR A 2 YEAR STAY,THEN CONSUME.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 24, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Craig - how long do you let your kit wines bulk age prior to bottling ?



I am averaging six months. After clarifying and racking off the clarifiers (two to three weeks later), I let it sit 3 months, rack and kmeta again. Then I _try_ and let it sit 3 more months, but sometimes I get itchy and want to do something. I bottle some at 4 or 5 (ones I don't add skins to) and others I may let go a year (like possibly the Forza). I have yet to go a year, I did let a blueberry go 10 months, that is the champion so far, but that wasn't a kit.

Today I just took one case of each red I have made and found a spot that will take real effort and possible bodily harm to get to, taped them up and put them there. There is a sign stating "wine sanctuary, minimum two years before harvesting", sorta like the bass sanctuaries on some of the lakes in Ontario. We'll see how well that works.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 4, 2016)

Steve - 

Before you finish up, a few questions. 

How much raisin did you add to your primary?

Did you do anything to prep the raisins (a little mashing perhaps to get more out of them), or just pour them into the bucket?

As far as the extra oak and tannin - what kind and how much of each?

I've got the Forza in a Carboy on French medium toast oak (somewhere around 75g) and tannin riche (6g). I'm thinking of picking up one of these from my LHBS and giving it the Joeswine treatment. Then comparing the two side by side in a year or so.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 4, 2016)

jgmann67 said:


> Steve -
> 
> Before you finish up, a few questions.
> 
> ...



I wish I could of given you more detailed info - but that is how I roll -


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 4, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I wish I could of given you more detailed info - but that is how I roll -




You're a "more art than science" kind of guy. LoL.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 22, 2016)

I just bought one of these kits. Been itching for an Amarone for a year now. It will show up shortly, thanks to our friends at LP. I'm going to follow the prep in this thread, with the minor tweaks of added raisins and tannin.

This may be directed at JoesWine: Is there a downside to me giving the raisins a bit of a mash to break the skins and maybe extract a little more body from them?


----------



## joeswine (Jan 22, 2016)

*J9gmann67*

No, you don't have to do anything to them the process will extract what is required at the time make sure you Sun Maid Brand or equivalent.


----------



## TheWinoandIknow (Jan 25, 2016)

I started a WE Pinot noir kit yesterday. Would adding raisins at this point improve the taste of my kit as well? I haven't tasted it or anything just curious.

This is my first kit and and first time to make wine. 
Do you have to add the dextrose on the first day of fermentation?

I'm sure these are probably dumb questions but any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 25, 2016)

TheWinoandIknow said:


> I started a WE Pinot noir kit yesterday. Would adding raisins at this point improve the taste of my kit as well? I haven't tasted it or anything just curious.
> 
> This is my first kit and and first time to make wine.
> Do you have to add the dextrose on the first day of fermentation?
> ...



From what I recall - raisins is more for red wines -but Joe would know best.

Follow the directions on adding the additional dextrose - I did not do it till the recommended hydrometer readings according the the kit manufacture.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 25, 2016)

TheWinoandIknow said:


> I started a WE Pinot noir kit yesterday. Would adding raisins at this point improve the taste of my kit as well? I haven't tasted it or anything just curious.
> 
> This is my first kit and and first time to make wine.
> Do you have to add the dextrose on the first day of fermentation?
> ...



This is your first kit. Follow the directions of the kit. Once you know the basics of how to make wine, then you can decide how and what deviations to make.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 26, 2016)

TheWinoandIknow said:


> I started a WE Pinot noir kit yesterday. Would adding raisins at this point improve the taste of my kit as well? I haven't tasted it or anything just curious.
> 
> This is my first kit and and first time to make wine.
> Do you have to add the dextrose on the first day of fermentation?
> ...



I am just curious: Exactly which WE kit is this? I am very surprised that they would chaptalize a Pinot Noir kit....


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 26, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> I am just curious: Exactly which WE kit is this? I am very surprised that they would chaptalize a Pinot Noir kit....




Same here. 

If it's a Pinot, I think something went BONK at the Winexpert factory. =)

What kit so you have and what came in the box?


----------



## joeswine (Jan 26, 2016)

Why would you be surprised? Most of the time the wine has a low ABV ,if you take notice all the higher end kits the ABV. Is set to the European standard, minimum 12% or higher. They make wine with balance, it's not Hard to do.*yes* to the *newbies* until you understand the basic flow and chemical flow usage follow the mFG. Instructions. If it* called for the addition of dextrose add it to water 2cups and install in the primary.*


----------



## TheWinoandIknow (Jan 26, 2016)

The kit didn't come with dextrose. I was just wondering if I should add some to increase the ABV. OG was 1.095 so potential ABV was 13%.

It's the eclipse kit. It didn't come with an fpack .

I have been reading this thread and it seemed like all the deviations were minor so I figured why not try it on my kit.

That being said, it seems the general consensus is to follow the kit on your first go. So that's what I'll do.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 26, 2016)

That's correct, keep us in the loop, yours joeswine


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 26, 2016)

joeswine said:


> Why would you be surprised? ... They make wine with balance,



Since I am the only one that said he was surprised, I assume this comment was directed at me.

As you point out, the kitmakers strive for balance. I don't think Pinots particularly stand up to high ABVs. Whether it is easy or not is beside the point.



TheWinoandIknow said:


> The kit didn't come with dextrose.



Oh, I see, the kitmakers agree with me.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 26, 2016)

And how did they agree with you? And the statement wasn't directed at anyone just in general any winemaker worth his or her salt always tries to think outside the box so that the wine making rules are always apply but are always flexible.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 26, 2016)

Well........ I'd be surprised too, mostly because the Pinot Noir varietal is a lighter bodied, more delicate wine. We understand that it's more difficult to balance out a lower bodied wine with elevated ABV's. Sure, you can do it, by adding something to increase the body in the wine, raisins were suggested in this case. It would probably work out OK.

Here's my issue, would it exhibit the lighter, fruity characteristic of a Pinot Noir if you did those things??? Not for me, but that's my opinion. If you're going to spend Eclipse type dollars on a wine, chap it up and add raisins to increase the body, why not just start with a heavier bodied varietal that has a higher ABV. Why invent a machine to turn an orange into an apple, when you can just buy an apple?


----------



## TheWinoandIknow (Jan 26, 2016)

John D as previously stated this my first kit. Not knowing much at all about how the process works and in effort to make the best wine I can, I posed a general question, asking if certain deviations form the instructions would make my wine better. I have no intention of inventing an apple making machine. You will have to excuse my over zealousness and naievte, I'm just really jazzed up about making some wine!


----------



## barbiek (Jan 26, 2016)

The eclipse lign is of a better kit. I would go by the instructions and not deviate from them up until aging. I would age in carboy for about a year then bottle age for at least a year, well that's my plan anyway. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 26, 2016)

TheWinoandIknow said:


> John D as previously stated this my first kit. Not knowing much at all about how the process works and in effort to make the best wine I can, I posed a general question, asking if certain deviations form the instructions would make my wine better. I have no intention of inventing an apple making machine. You will have to excuse my over zealousness and naievte, I'm just really jazzed up about making some wine!



@TheWinoandIKnow:

I apologize if my post seemed directed at you on a personal level, I do recognize you are a new winemaker, and share your winemaking infection. Please chalk it up to my pontification on the subject, merely sharing my opinions. 

Joe's tweaks are purposeful, with a goal in mind before he starts. He excels at improving lower end kits, with lower ABV, through his various methods of increasing the body with things like raisins, currants, tannins, oak, etc. The increased body allows him to up the ABV, so the wine remains balanced. 

Tweaking can be fun and rewarding, perhaps a few kits by the book would be good practice before getting your tweak on. 

I assume you like Pinots and want a Pinot, since that's what you bought. My only point, was to try to assist you in staying true to the varietal you're making, unless you just don't want to. In which case, you're the winemaker and can do anything you want.


----------



## josfe (Jan 26, 2016)

Johnd said:


> @TheWinoandIKnow:
> 
> Tweaking can be fun and rewarding, perhaps a few kits by the book would be good practice before getting your tweak on.



I agree. I think it's easy to get discouraged if you try and tweak too early and it ruins your batch. That said, it's worth making a few mistakes in order to learn and improve.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 27, 2016)

*vacummepumpman*

sorry for hijacking your thread ,,,


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 6, 2016)

Well it has been awhile since I posted on this thread - 

I bottled approx in the middle of May and I just opened a bottle this weekend and it was very good. 

I will be sending some samples out to a few folks to see what their opinion is - 

It tasted good - but rember I am used to doing straight from grapes and such - Kits are all new to me.

I must say it is alot easier doing a kit VS grapes from scratch !!


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 7, 2016)

So it's one year since you started the kit. Do you need another 6 - 12 months until this hits it's prime? Is it missing anything?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 5, 2016)

I just opened up a bottle tonight - I must say it was definitely worth waiting a bit !!

It is fantastic !!

Special thanks goes out to Joe - for pushing me to make a kit and tweak it !

I am sure you will see me purchasing more kits and tweaking them


----------



## BlueStimulator (Oct 6, 2016)

A great read for this noobie


----------



## drainsurgeon (Oct 7, 2016)

Me too. Inspiring for sure.


----------

